# Tx trainers



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

All right texas guys or gals. I'm picking up my dog this weekend out of FC AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise x Tioga's Pipe Dream Smoothie MH
Im new to the field trial and hunt test thing. Looking to run my dog in field test.. I'm looking for a trainer I'm looking for a trainer that is honest and gonna shoot me straight and tell the dogs potential... 

Please tell me some trainers in texas that y'all have used


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

FT (Field Trial.) or HT (Hunt Test.)???? No such thing as a field test.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Cuttem' said:


> All right texas guys or gals. I'm picking up my dog this weekend out of FC AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise x Tioga's Pipe Dream Smoothie MH
> Im new to the field trial and hunt test thing. Looking to run my dog in field test.. I'm looking for a trainer I'm looking for a trainer that is honest and gonna shoot me straight and tell the dogs potential...
> 
> Please tell me some trainers in texas that y'all have used


Where are you located in East Texas? My kennel is in Longview. We are full right now at both locations but feel free to bring your pup out any time and if you don't like what you see here then we can surely get you pointed in the right direction. www.maximumintensityretrievers.com


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Cuttem' said:


> All right texas guys or gals. I'm picking up my dog this weekend out of FC AFC Trumarc's Hollandaise x Tioga's Pipe Dream Smoothie MH
> Im new to the field trial and hunt test thing. Looking to run my dog in field test.. I'm looking for a trainer I'm looking for a trainer that is honest and gonna shoot me straight and tell the dogs potential...
> 
> Please tell me some trainers in texas that y'all have used


Another option would be to contact Angie Becker who is the breeder of this dog. www.tiogaretrievers.com


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Field trials you have your pick if you can get a spot. Tim Milligan, Danny Farmer, Dave rorem, Mark Edwards, Kenny Trott (winters here) Rob Erhard. I am sure I have left some off the list. 
Decide on which venue you want to participate in, then contact potential trainers and go visit. Talk to clients and attend events this fall. Most of all have FUN with your pup.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds like your looking for a young dog trainer. Check out Clint Avant with Vision retrievers. Works hard and dogs have awesome attitude. Pretty solid track record to boot!!!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Where are you in East Texas? Also, good trainers aren't cheap. I'd avoid any "discount" type trainers.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Tony Marshall said:


> Another option would be to contact Angie Becker who is the breeder of this dog. www.tiogaretrievers.com


Tony beat me to it... if you trust a person as the breeder ,and theyve had success, Im assuming put the MH on the dam, why not go to the source?


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive always liked watching Rody best dogs run and been to one of his seminars and train with a couple dogs he has trained. bestretrievers.com ,I think


----------



## Dustin McBride (Jan 5, 2011)

If you're looking for a HT trainer, you should consider JC Strange at Cripple Creek Retrievers in Decatur, TX. www.cripplecreekretrievers.com


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Adam Casto near Bryan/College Station


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Contact the guys at Rose Country Retriever Club. http://rosecountryrc.org/index.php?q=node/1 

They have members who have been successful in HT's & FT's.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

EdA said:


> Adam Casto near Bryan/College Station


Knew I was forgetting some


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

EdA said:


> Adam Casto near Bryan/College Station


I would second this.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd like to add another suggestion to the list: Clayton Taylor recently went out on his own after working for Karl Gunzer and Rody Best. Clayton and his fiance Laura are both wonderful people I've known for several years. Hard working, friendly and definitely someone who will spend time with you to teach you how to handle your dog if you want to run him on your own. Clayton is in Anderson which is in the Bryan/College Station area.

Clayton is running both hunt tests and field trials so he'll be able to introduce you to whatever you're interested in. His business is Muddy Paws Retrievers: www.MuddyPawsRetrievers.com.

Hard working team they have...you should give him a buzz.


----------



## jpbois (Apr 14, 2007)

Tony Marshall said:


> Another option would be to contact Angie Becker who is the breeder of this dog. www.tiogaretrievers.com


She didn't do the breeding 
But she was very involved in putting the MH on her.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

jpbois said:


> She didn't do the breeding
> But she was very involved in putting the MH on her.


I stand corrected John. Didn't mean to take anything from anyone. I have seen the dog run and knew that she had come out of her stock. Just saying that she's good people and had a hand in training or running the Dam so she may be a good resource in training her offspring.


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

I would put in a good word for Clayton Taylor as well. He is young, but he works hard and has a good philosophy of teaching dogs, not just frying them with the collar. Hunted and trained with him. Good guy.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Field trial trainers for young dogs--Warrensburg, MO summer/Warda, TX winter--Bobby and Sue George for transitional dogs, Isaac Langerud Forest City,IA summer/Caldwell, TX winter for young/transitional dogs, Bruce Curtis Gilmanton, WI summer/north of Warda, TX winter for young dogs. Hunting test trainers--Angie Becker, Michigan in summer and Denton TX area in winter. Try to choose a pro who lives near enough so you can drive there often and watch training. You will learn so much by watching, and you can learn to handle your dog. And, most importantly, you can ensure your dog is being properly treated and given good care. We've been burned, so make sure you can check in on your dog/trainer.


----------



## KeithC (May 18, 2011)

Give Clayton Taylor a call at muddypawsretrievers.com, he has worked for Rody Best and Carl Gunzar in the past and just went out on his own. He will shoot you straight and is a very hard worker.


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

I took my pup to Matt Larkin when I was having trouble with training and I happened to be in Houston for the summer. He gave me great advice and was very direct and honest which was much appreciated. He helped not only my pup out but myself as a trainer as well. I plan on going back to them. 

http://www.crosscreekkennel.com/


----------



## Jason Ottinger (Jan 17, 2012)

One more good place would be Revitt Up Retrievers with Dawni and Brandon Bromley. Very honest people with great work ethic.

Revittupretrievers.com


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Good thread and helpful


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Jason Ottinger said:


> One more good place would be Revitt Up Retrievers with Dawni and Brandon Bromley. Very honest people with great work ethic.
> 
> Revittupretrievers.com





Totally agree with this statement and they live and train on some of the best ground in the country.


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

Adam has not been training for a few months now, new non dog career


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

For field trial trainers I would highly recommend Clayton Taylor at Muddy Paws retrievers as well. Clayton is one of the rare individuals who has literally questioned and tweaked every aspect of his training program to fit the individual dog and his proven record of taking what others have considered washouts to the line and winning speaks for itself. Through Clayton's guidance I was able to take a young ultra sensitive dog who was plodding on blinds and turn him into a banshee blind runner. Most importantly for Clayton and Laura you cant help but feel the love; the love they have for each individual dog each and the trial game comes off these two in waves. Everyone in this game wants to win and Clayton is winning and will continue to do so. If you haven't been watching you should start because this summers going to be a big one for the Taylors! 

If you interested in hunt tests look no further than Chris Krause at Hendricks Kennel. Chris Krause has revitalized hunt test training at Hendricks kennel under the watchful eye of Steve Hendricks who has been training Master Hunter level dogs for over 28 years. Steve's immense experience (approaching 8-9000 dogs through his door or something ridiculous like that) and finesse combined with Chris Krause's incredible drive, determination, and open mind will undoubtedly be a partnership for the ages. They're good old boy attitude will make you feel right at home and their discussion of dog psychology will blow your mind!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Garduck said:


> For field trial trainers I would highly recommend Clayton Taylor at Muddy Paws retrievers as well. Clayton is one of the rare individuals who has literally questioned and tweaked every aspect of his training program to fit the individual dog and his proven record of taking what others have considered washouts to the line and winning speaks for itself. Through Clayton's guidance I was able to take a young ultra sensitive dog who was plodding on blinds and turn him into a banshee blind runner. Most importantly for Clayton and Laura you cant help but feel the love; the love they have for each individual dog each and the trial game comes off these two in waves. Everyone in this game wants to win and Clayton is winning and will continue to do so. If you haven't been watching you should start because this summers going to be a big one for the Taylors!


No knock on him at all but I could not find one Field Trial where he has taken a dog to the line much less win. I was curious since I did not recognize his name.


----------



## dwhite (Apr 13, 2014)

rboudet said:


> No knock on him at all but I could not find one Field Trial where he has taken a dog to the line much less win. I was curious since I did not recognize his name.


He has a truck full of young dogs and is running the derby plus qualifying. He has a chocolate dog that has won 3 straight derbies and has 35 points along with a couple dogs that are QAA that he is training to run AA. There are a couple more that will be breaking onto the field trial scene soon.

Click on the link and scroll down to bottom and look at derby handler standings...this is last weeks email so it only says he won 2 in a row. He won this past weekend as well.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...cddd3&ch=0c4f2710-5e52-11e3-9af5-d4ae529cddd3


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

A trip to retriever results show him and his dog as the highlight of the week and if you scroll down you will see that he is the top derby professional this year and owns the top derby kennel. He also handled open dogs daily for the many years he worked under Karl Gunzer's tutelage.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Current Retriever Results top derby kennels: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Rank/Rank?RT=KD

Muddy Paws is #1, currently, although it is early.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

one more input for Dawni Bromley and Revitup....did a fantastic job with My Holland Pup.


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

Cowtown said:


> I'd like to add another suggestion to the list: Clayton Taylor recently went out on his own after working for Karl Gunzer and Rody Best. Clayton and his fiance Laura are both wonderful people I've known for several years. Hard working, friendly and definitely someone who will spend time with you to teach you how to handle your dog if you want to run him on your own. Clayton is in Anderson which is in the Bryan/College Station area. Clayton is running both hunt tests and field trials so he'll be able to introduce you to whatever you're interested in. His business is Muddy Paws Retrievers: www.MuddyPawsRetrievers.com. Hard working team they have...you should give him a buzz.


I would second a vote for Clayton. I have trained with him several times. He is all of the above and young, excited and hungry.


----------



## Sleepyg (Nov 13, 2007)

Mark Madore in extreme n/e texas


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Must have over looked something on EE search.


----------



## KeithC (May 18, 2011)

I would also recommend Clayton Taylor with Muddy Paws Retrievers. He is doing a very good job with the young dogs. I have trained with him many times and his passion for dogs is out of this world. Check out his website and give him a call you won't be disappointed.


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

I met this guy at a field trial last fall very humble and generous. At that particular trial I wasn't prepared for the derby not to finish in one day; no dog food plus I had to work the next day. He offered to give me dog food and talked me into staying to finish the trial. I've been friends with this guy since. He now runs my dog and is doing a great job. I wouldn't just trust anyone with my animal, I'd recommend Clayton all day. Trust worthy and Integrity x Hard work = Clayton Taylor.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

You never responded to where you are located. East Texas is a big place. The reason this was asked was to recommend a trainer near you.
If possible I would suggest a trainer near you so that you can visit your dog and trainer. This is especially true for a rookie. You should observe and learn as much as possible. If you help the trainer by throwing birds for him he will probably let you run some of his advanced dogs for experience. 
One left off the previous list is Orie Matthews, Wolf Creek Kennels, Caddo Mills.

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the trainers mentioned. 
But if you pick another be sure and visit to check on the well being of your dog .


----------



## RonDoc (Apr 29, 2011)

If you want to be a participant then choose a trainer that is easy driving distance to your home. If you want to be part of the gallery then any of the pros listed are great.


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

Since this thread is almost a year old I wonder where he went.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Dang, I didn't notice it was an old thread.


----------

